# Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 - vergleichsweise hohe Package Temperaturen



## kdmsdi (9. August 2016)

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe einen Artic Liquid Freezer 240 und bin mit der Kühleistung zufrieden. 
Allerdings ist mit aufgefallen, dass im HWMonitor die Package Temperatur der CPU  ca.5 °C, unter Last auch 10-12 °C, über der Temperatur der  restlichen Cores liegen. 

Es handelt sich um einen i7-6700K@4,5 GHz. 

Hat jemand von euch etwas ähnliches beobachtet?

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Arnubisss (14. August 2016)

Ja das ist beim 6700K normal. Das hab ich auch ( auch ein 6700 K) zwar nicht ganz so strak aber es ist fast schon üblich


----------

